# What video platform benefitted you the most in getting work?



## jononotbono (Mar 8, 2020)

I’m curious. If you have a You Tube channel, has it helped you in getting more work in Film, TV and Games? Has it led to you meeting future collaborators?

I basically got a job in New York because I made a You Tube video. It wasn’t solely down to this but it was the thing that made someone reach out to me initially so I would say it has helped in getting work. Curious about hearing from anyone else that has a YouTube channel and achieved any form of successes via it.

Jono


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Mar 8, 2020)

My first and still primary publisher contacted me after stumbling upon my old music on my youtube channel. That's what got me started in having a career at all.

I also had a great client come to me with a short film because he was a fan of the music I used to upload to youtube!


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 8, 2020)

StevenMcDonald said:


> My first and still primary publisher contacted me after stumbling upon my old music on my youtube channel. That's what got me started in having a career at all.
> 
> I also had a great client come to me with a short film because he was a fan of the music I used to upload to youtube!



That’s great to hear!


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 9, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone could shed light on their workflow for filming a video? Something that takes the least amount of time? I was thinking about some kind of Webcam that is decent quality and permanently set up so it’s just a case of hitting record and start filming? And what apps to switch between different screens?
Basically to minimise post editing!


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 10, 2020)

SO I'm now looking at OBS and a Stream deck. Seems like the perfect solution for making a video, switching to different screens and cameras and when all is said and done, there will be a video I can upload. I'm wondering about Cameras. Instead of using an iPhone for POV shot and a Go Pro for room shot, are there any that can be permanently plugged into the main computer and have all data save to an SSD? Just 1080p is fine. Dragging the footage from an iPhone and GoPro (which is in 12 min parts and drops 7 frames per video clip when stitching together) and then syncing with everything else is a drag. 

Thanks again if anyone has any advice. If not, I'll keep figuring it all out.


----------



## SamC (Mar 11, 2020)

Not youtube, but I had some stuff on soundcloud and would actually get phone calls from my site through there. One of my earliest contacts still gives me production music gigs every week for the last 5-6 years and has led to great opportunities and scoring work.

You never know who is clicking and listening!


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 11, 2020)

SamC said:


> Not youtube, but I had some stuff on soundcloud and would actually get phone calls from my site through there. One of my earliest contacts still gives me production music gigs every week for the last 5-6 years and has led to great opportunities and scoring work.
> 
> You never know who is clicking and listening!



Great to hear this. I ordered a Stream Deck last night so will learn how to use that and OBS software whilst I figure out camera stuff. If anything, just making a few tutorial videos will be fun regardless!


----------



## giwro (Mar 11, 2020)

I haven't gotten scoring gigs from my YouTube, but I have a playlist of stuff I've done as a church musician, and have received feedback when job-searching that it was very helpful to see me in action actually doing the stuff I was claiming to be able to do in my resume.... Did it get me a job? Probably, at the very least I'm sure it has gotten me interviews over the years.


----------



## Takabuntu (Mar 11, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I’m curious. If you have a You Tube channel, has it helped you in getting more work in Film, TV and Games? Has it led to you meeting future collaborators?
> 
> I basically got a job in New York because I made a You Tube video. It wasn’t solely down to this but it was the thing that made someone reach out to me initially so I would say it has helped in getting work. Curious about hearing from anyone else that has a YouTube channel and achieved any form of successes via it.
> 
> Jono



Can I suggest to expand the question to: what video platform benefitted you the most in getting work?


----------



## Iswhatitis (Mar 11, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I’m curious. If you have a You Tube channel, has it helped you in getting more work in Film, TV and Games? Has it led to you meeting future collaborators?
> 
> I basically got a job in New York because I made a You Tube video. It wasn’t solely down to this but it was the thing that made someone reach out to me initially so I would say it has helped in getting work. Curious about hearing from anyone else that has a YouTube channel and achieved any form of successes via it.
> 
> Jono


I think there are a handful of people who really get lucky going viral on YouTube and in some cases it can make their careers, but I think the odds are against any one individual from having that kind of luck and impact on their career. 

I’ve had my music on iTunes and Amazon for a long time and never once did someone contact me because of that or social media or my website to hire me. I find in my experience that if I don’t know someone well I won’t get the gig and even when I knew the right person that was not always enough since I typically find myself competing for the gig with Patrick Doyle or Mark Motherbaugh who both have a billion more credits than me, and credits are king in Hollywood not talent.

How anyone can reach out to people you don’t know and get the gig without major credits is a mystery to me. Some people get very lucky in that regard, but I don’t know that anyone can explain why it happens for some and not others.


----------



## Manaberry (Mar 11, 2020)

I hit 5K on Youtube. Nothing really changed yet. But there are people listening to and watching videos so... Still helpful at some point.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 11, 2020)

Takabuntu said:


> Can I suggest to expand the question to: what video platform benefitted you the most in getting work?



Sure. Why not! I’ll change the title.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 11, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> I think there are a handful of people who really get lucky going viral on YouTube and in some cases it can make their careers, but I think the odds are against any one individual from having that kind of luck and impact on their career.
> 
> I’ve had my music on iTunes and Amazon for a long time and never once did someone contact me because of that or social media or my website to hire me. I find in my experience that if I don’t know someone well I won’t get the gig and even when I knew the right person that was not always enough since I typically find myself competing for the gig with Patrick Doyle or Mark Motherbaugh who both have a billion more credits than me, and credits are king in Hollywood not talent.
> 
> How anyone can reach out to people you don’t know and get the gig without major credits is a mystery to me. Some people get very lucky in that regard, but I don’t know that anyone can explain why it happens for some and not others.



Well yeah, man I certainly have no hopes in having a viral YouTube channel. They are what they are and if that happens to some people then great. Having a bit of fun and hoping learning more in making videos is the appeal to me. Just interested if anyone has got a lot of work from anything they’ve created and put out in the dirty digital video Ocean.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 11, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> I hit 5K on Youtube. Nothing really changed yet. But there are people listening to and watching videos so... Still helpful at some point.



5k Subscribers! Wow! That’s a lot man. I’ll have to check your channel out as you’re obviously doing something that’s appeal to people!


----------



## Beluga (Mar 11, 2020)

None, really, if anything then Youtube. But nothing career-changing. Soundcloud, nothing even though I was contacted a few times about original music.

I have a feeling Youtube has changed in that aspect. It was more indy-friendly a decade back. Today it's mainly just top 50 music and Hip-Hop stars that seem to get the most attention. Not sure many go there to discover new talent anymore.


----------



## SamC (Mar 11, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> How anyone can reach out to people you don’t know and get the gig without major credits is a mystery to me. Some people get very lucky in that regard, but I don’t know that anyone can explain why it happens for some and not others.



I’ve been in situations where I get into the room. They like my music, the producers hear my ideas and hire me, but as soon as I walk out the door they start second guessing my credits.

When it’s a choice between me and a composer who has 50 tv shows and an extra decade or two in the industry...it’s pretty obvious they’re going to change their mind.

What’s even worse is, you leave the room on a high and then things stop moving. Then you realise it’s not gonna happen.

Credits are everything. It’s getting them that’s the tricky part!


----------



## Iswhatitis (Mar 11, 2020)

SamC said:


> I’ve been in situations where I get into the room. They like my music, the producers hear my ideas and hire me, but as soon as I walk out the door they start second guessing my credits.
> 
> When it’s a choice between me and a composer who has 50 tv shows and an extra decade or two in the industry...it’s pretty obvious they’re going to change their mind.
> 
> ...


Watched the movie The Cooler last night, Mark Isham did the score. Normally I like the scores this guy creates but OMG how completely forgettable and barely serviceable is his score for that movie. Just goes to show that talent means Bo Didley squat in this biz as the score to that movie sucks. I’m surprised they didn’t fire him and get someone else to redo it from note one.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 12, 2020)

Ok, so I thought I might as well have a laugh making some videos so. I've ordered the Stream Deck, a Logitech Brio Camera (seems like a good start) and... A Green Screen. Just had the urge to get one! 

Might as well get an LED light and then I reckon I'll be good to go. Music tutorials inside a Volcano coming soon


----------



## Manaberry (Mar 12, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> 5k Subscribers! Wow! That’s a lot man. I’ll have to check your channel out as you’re obviously doing something that’s appeal to people!


I hope so (doing something appealing) haha




jononotbono said:


> Ok, so I thought I might as well have a laugh making some videos so. I've ordered the Stream Deck, a Logitech Brio Camera (seems like a good start) and... A Green Screen. Just had the urge to get one!
> 
> Might as well get an LED light and then I reckon I'll be good to go. Music tutorials inside a Volcano coming soon



Got the BRIO also, quite good for a webcam but a pain in the ass when it comes to make it recognize, or keep your settings in place. It can not work from time to time when you boot your machine. However, it's still cheaper than a big camera.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 12, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> I hope so (doing something appealing) haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ll get a DSLR eventually but for now the Brio apparently works with OBS and combined with some lighting it should do me for the time being.


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 15, 2020)

This gizmo looks pretty good for controlling audio streams on the fly. And built in FX could be nice as well. Anyone using one? It’s seems like it’s made for podcasters and streamers etc?









TC-Helicon GoXLR 4-channel USB Streaming Mixer with Voice FX and Sampler


4-channel USB Streaming Mixer/Audio Interface with Motorized Faders, Dedicated FX and Sampler Sections, and Fully Customizable RGB Controls




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Mar 16, 2020)

I do the occasional guest lecturing/talks at universities and one of the things I always encourage students to do is get stuff out there. There's no real written rule... people are flying who have uploaded something without thinking about it. Others are stifled, too concerned with how to brand the thing.

A random soundcloud post of a family member led to many collaborations with an award winning director.

For me, my first YouTube video led to an internship offer with Klaus Badelt, though I didn't make it over to Santa Monica. I've had national orchestras interested in my arrangements, performed with a small orchestra at one of the largest YouTube festivals in the world, asked to perform while Kit Harington walked out on stage and all kinds of other interests, a favourite being a former world-champion body-builder asking to use one of the tracks to walk out to, who happened to know a big director and passed my stuff on to them. Been asked to arrange a seminal 90s ambient album etc. One of the biggest benefits is the many players I've collaborated with and got to know over the years who continue to be interested in collaborating, and some I'm thankful to call friends. I received some goods for sponsorship but realised I'm a terrible sponsee.

This all came from a desire to just make the things, no plan, all focus on creating. If I were to sit down and make a plan to reach those goals... I'd still be thinking about it. So I hugely encourage to just get your stuff out there. It's a rather wonderful time where we can upload something and it can be picked up by anyone anywhere through any kind of random coincidence. The Game of Thrones cast have seen my GoT theme cover which is really cool! 

I list this stuff because you never know... definitely a good idea to just do it, get your stuff out there. YouTube is a powerful platform, though it's not what it used to be.

Ross


----------

